# Barry Paulson hired as Huron-Manistee National Forest supervisor



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Montana man hired as Huron-Manistee National Forest supervisor

OSCODA - Come August, the new supervisor of the Huron-Manistee National Forest will be responsible for managing a million acres of land in northern Michigan.

For Barry Paulson, that includes caring for the national forest's waterways, soils, vegetation, wildlife, fire safety and recreational access. 

As a 29-year forest service veteran now second in command at the 1.6 million-acre Bitterroot National Forest in Montana, Paulson is more than up to the task, co-workers say.

http://www.mlive.com/news/bctimes/index.ssf?/base/news-11/121302450835680.xml&coll=4


----------

